
Who is making money from struggling U.S. malls? - tortilla
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-malls-investment/who-is-making-money-from-struggling-u-s-malls-idUSKBN1JM17V
======
anoncoward111
Startup idea: lease retail space at the mall for $2000 a month from these low
cost mall owners, but in reality turn the space into a mini WeWork offering
high speed access and ammenities and desks and so on.

Live in the back office. Congrats, youre a landlord!

